# ISO Ideas for Tortilla Chips!



## Angie (May 13, 2006)

Other than using them for dipping, what are some ideas for tortilla chips?  I just bought a bag and am eating them plaing but would like some other options.


----------



## Swann (May 13, 2006)

How about tortilla soup? Taco salad? Crumble up for a casserole topping.


----------



## KAYLINDA (May 13, 2006)

nachos?  we make dinner nachos...add taco meat...tomatoes...onion and cheese..put in microwave until cheese melts.


----------



## Angie (May 13, 2006)

I'm interested in a good chicken tortilla soup if anyone has a recipe!


----------



## mrsag (May 13, 2006)

I Fry flour tortillas and spinkle with cinnamon/sugar while still warm. Cut them into quaters and fry in canola or veg oil.remove with tongs and sprikle with the cinn/sugar then lay on paper towels to drain more they are delicious.When I make them they go like crazy. Vanilla Ice cream seved with this is great also.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 13, 2006)

Angie said:
			
		

> I'm interested in a good chicken tortilla soup if anyone has a recipe!


 
Why didn't you say so? Check these recipes out.

I use tortilla chips for several things ... lay them on a baking sheet and top with cheese and run them unter the boiler .... top with refried beans and cheese and run under the broiler ... mix refried beans and chili and cheese and run under the broiler ... brown some ground beef with onion and garlic, add some taco seasoning, serve with tortilla chips, diced avacado, diced tomatoes, sour cream (sliced black olives optional) ..... that's just a couple of ideas .... and then there are the "casseroles" ....


----------



## thumpershere2 (May 14, 2006)

WOW! Michael, a nacho supreme, yum yum


----------



## patch (May 14, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Why didn't you say so? Check these recipes out.



Crikey Dick! More than a million pages. I think I am going to have to investigate tortilla soup.

It might be the next trendy thing... ;-)


----------



## jkath (May 14, 2006)

oh Patch! Tortilla soup is so tasty! (and best served with slices of very good avocado on top, imo!)

Tortilla chips can also be used for anything that calls for a cracker or small piece of toast. 

Here's an odd one, but quite good: use an electric mixer to blend cream cheese with hot pepper jelly (the hotter the better) Keep blending till very smooth. Dip with your tortillas.


----------



## Constance (May 14, 2006)

I like to crumble tortilla chips in my chili instead of crackers. 
You've got to have them in taco salads...I think there are several recipes posted here. 

Here's a Taco Pie that a friend fixed for us one night. I'm not sure about the baking times, because Liz likes to tip the bottle quite a bit while she cooks. It's really delicious!

Liz's Taco Pie

1 package crescent rolls
1 can tomato sauce
1 package taco seasoning mix
1 bag shredded cheese
1 cup tortilla chips, crushed
1 pint sour cream
1 lb ground chuck

Press crescent rolls into a 9x12 baking pan. Bake at 350 degrees for 10 minutes or so. 
Brown meat, add sauce and seasoning. Layer over crescent rolls and bake some more. (I think you could skip this baking, unless you want another glass of wine.)
Add chips and cheese and bake. 
Add sour cream and remaining chips and bake.
Baking should be done without cover.


----------



## jkath (May 14, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about the baking times, because Liz likes to tip the bottle quite a bit while she cooks.


----------



## chocojun (May 14, 2006)

I don't know how off-topic this is, but I saw my brother-in-law yesterday putting some shredded cheddar cheese with cream cheese inside Tostitos Scoops.. no need to dip... the dip is on the chip...


----------



## AllenOK (May 14, 2006)

Here's a link to my Tortilla Soup recipe.  This stuff is amazing!


----------



## cjs (May 17, 2006)

" blend cream cheese with hot pepper jelly (the hotter the better) Keep blending till very smooth. Dip with your tortillas."

Oh my, doesn't that sound delicious!!!


----------

